

It's the Holidays. Forget startups and tech and go read something fun - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2010/12/its-the-holiday.php

======
angstrom
_The Name of the Wind_ by Patrick Rothfuss is another great read. It's the
first in a 3 part series (came out in 2007):

[http://search.barnesandnoble.com/The-Name-of-the-
Wind/Patric...](http://search.barnesandnoble.com/The-Name-of-the-Wind/Patrick-
Rothfuss/e/9780756404741)

The next one, _The Wise Man's Fear_ is coming out in March, but neither Amazon
or BN have the ebook version listed yet.

[http://search.barnesandnoble.com/The-Wise-Mans-
Fear/Patrick-...](http://search.barnesandnoble.com/The-Wise-Mans-Fear/Patrick-
Rothfuss/e/9780756404734)

------
webelos
Ah, a list of unreviewed books with what appear to be affiliate links.

~~~
famblycat
If this submission were made by someone with lower karma, it would probably
have been deleted by now. On its own, without the context of who posted it, I
don't see how it meets the guidelines of this side; guidelines which are
usually strictly enforced. I'm not trying to be a troll here, but if
exceptions are being made for the regulars, how do you expect us new people to
respect the rules?

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I just re-read the site guidelines to make sure I didn't miss anything.

Can you be more specific? I don't see where it fails to meet site guidelines.
If you can point it out, I'd be happy not to do it again. I'm the last person
who would want to start polluting the site.

Perhaps you found my post displeasing or distasteful. If so, then don't upvote
it. But as far as I can tell, it meets site guidelines, and I'm happy to
change my behavior if it didn't.

There's a difference between flaggable and just not-so-good. Thank goodness
we're still allowed to post things that aren't-so-good. That's the whole
reason to have a voting system, right?

Trust me, there are a hell of a lot of articles that make and stay on the
front page that I don't particularly like, and a lot of them get there because
they are submitted by a popular person or contain some kind of popular link-
bait (Apple, Google, YC, etc) I don't particularly like it, and I complain
about it from time to time, but it's just part of the way the site works. All
I ask is that other folks remember that one person's bad article is another
person's great piece of news, and use the flagging system sparingly.

------
quickpost
You just inspired me to buy Anathem (by Neal Stephenson) and read it over the
break... thanks!

------
robertk
Some more:

 _Shogun_ by James Clavell

 _Diaspora_ by Greg Egan

 _Influence: Science and Practice_ by Robert Cialdini

------
furbearntrout
Actually, this IS what I read for fun. (instead of Getting Things Done) So
bring on the Tech links! I don't have to be anywhere till Sunday.

